

Show HN: Surfly - surf the web together (HTML5 based, no plugins, just works) - nichol4s
http://www.surfly.com

======
nichol4s
So we've just launched our new service which is the simplest way to share a
browser session with others. It does not require any extra software or plugins
nor do you need to write a single line of code. Just open surfly.com enter an
address and share the link.

~~~
ChristianBundy
I just tried opening google.com and it continues to redirect to redirect me to
google.de (German). Is there a way to disable this functionality?

~~~
nichol4s
No, unfortunately there isn't.

------
tmikaeld
Isn't this the exact same as:

[https://github.com/mozilla/togetherjs](https://github.com/mozilla/togetherjs)

With the difference that you charge for it?

You have all right though, since it's MPL licensed - but i can't find that
license anywhere....

~~~
nichol4s
TogetherJS focusses on collaboration we focus on making it very easy to share
your web session.

Some differences:

    
    
      - with togetherjs you need to modify your site to enable it, we allow you to use it on any website
      - togetherjs is a library we are a free online service
      - with Surfly you can also log into a website without sharing your credentials

------
AH4oFVbPT4f8
Wow, we do a lot of web demos and have to setup gotomeeting which seems like
overkill for just sharing our browser, I'm very interested in this project!

Feedback: surfly didn't like it when I tried to share a session to surfly.com.

------
mgkimsal
holy cow this is cool...

seriously impressive stuff, I have to say.

do you have a list of supported browsers, and/or fallback gracefully if
someone attempts to join with an unsupported browser?

~~~
nichol4s
Great, thanks you like it!

We currently support all recent browsers with websocket support.

------
jmacd
It seems like only the person who starts the session can do most things? (like
form filling, moving Google maps, etc).

Is it a leader/follower model?

~~~
nichol4s
Yup that is correct, we'll add some instructions so this becomes clear.

------
nichol4s
Btw, anyone knows why this submission dropped from the front page? Was
something wrong with it? Or is is just my view that is missing it?

------
romeo88
Registration via Mail? And the mail takes way too long ... what year do you
live in? 1990?

~~~
nichol4s
Sorry about that, will look into it.

------
hardikj
Cool Stuff

